# the best poster in this forum is...



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This poll will determine who is the best poster, on this fourm, I will open this poll for a week and then close it and announce the winner.

Good luck to all the nominees, and let me just add, that this is the best poster in this fourm meaning he/she makes good post, he/She contribute the most,and he's/she's nice to other, it's not the most popular poster in this fourm award.

MOD if you can, sticky this just for a week


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

lol at coates and coatesvillain being nominated. I might beat him that way!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Two votes for Beez, one for coates, and none for your moderator!? I'm deleting all your posts! :curse:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe you can edit the poll to make it just one Coatesvillain. 

Also, maybe it's better to leave this thread unstickied. I think more people check out a thread when it's not.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

By the way, no voting for yourself.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

no one nominated Alleninsf/SirCharles34?

i voted for Coatesvillain. he's been the best poster here my entire time. Always has great, insightful points about everything, and I've never seen him state something that I thought was just outlandishly wrong and unlogical.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't even recognize a couple of those guys on the poll. wacko and incredible? Anyways, I voted for Coatesvillain.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

The Effin One said:


> no one nominated Alleninsf/SirCharles34?
> 
> i voted for Coatesvillain. he's been the best poster here my entire time. Always has great, insightful points about everything, and I've never seen him state something that I thought was just outlandishly wrong and unlogical.



COSIGN.........even though I haven't seen ALleninsf around here in awhile


I think I voted for I - 76 because he usually beats me defending the Sixers and usually says what I want to say against Cough ****** Cough.....Beez and Coates.....LOL LOL..... I love those guys though !!!!!!!!!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The Effin One said:


> no one nominated Alleninsf/SirCharles34?
> 
> i voted for Coatesvillain. he's been the best poster here my entire time. Always has great, insightful points about everything, and I've never seen him state something that I thought was just outlandishly wrong and unlogical.


You know, I had no idea they were the same person.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> You know, I had no idea they were the same person.


I guess that's what happens when you get your name changed. I'm moving soon and won't be allen inSF anymore, so I got another name and besides, that was too common of a name anyway.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

i finally just understood your username now, cous...lol

EDIT: and any man who comes out of Coatesville without a kid at the age of 18-20 has my respect, i'll tell you that much


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

SirCharles34 said:


> I guess that's what happens when you get your name changed. I'm moving soon and won't be allen inSF anymore, so I got another name and besides, that was too common of a name anyway.




Damn I didnt know you were alleninsf...lol.......ANd Im like you Effin....I didnt know what the hell that username meant


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Effin One said:


> i finally just understood your username now, cous...lol
> 
> EDIT: and any man who comes out of Coatesville without a kid at the age of 18-20 has my respect, i'll tell you that much


 LOL @ this


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

Where's the love for Beez, he should be winning this by a landslide with PhillyPhanatic (wonder what happened to him) a close second. Hes like the father of this forum. Has my vote for sure.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Spell Checker said:


> Where's the love for Beez, he should be winning this by a landslide with PhillyPhanatic (wonder what happened to him) a close second. Hes like the father of this forum. Has my vote for sure.


Philly Phanatic is Coatesvillain.

That beez guy sucks though. :nonono:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Philly Phanatic is Coatesvillain.
> 
> That beez guy sucks though. :nonono:





LOL.....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

^^^^^^^
Lmao


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*and the winner of the bbb.net "best poster i this fourm is"....

Coatesvilain

gongrats to you Coatesvilain*


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

This poll went exactly how it should have-with Beez and Coatesvillain running away with 1 and 2. I think as posters we should give credit where credit is due and fully acknowledge these two as the best posters on this forum and giving this forum a lot of activity. Us optimists may disagree with them often, but we can always give them credit for having a great deal of logic and hoops knowledge behind all of their opinions. Big ups to both of them.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The Effin One said:


> This poll went exactly how it should have-with Beez and Coatesvillain running away with 1 and 2. I think as posters we should give credit where credit is due and fully acknowledge these two as the best posters on this forum and giving this forum a lot of activity. Us optimists may disagree with them often, but we can always give them credit for having a great deal of logic and hoops knowledge behind all of their opinions. Big ups to both of them.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc18o5YRGYw


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

The Effin One said:


> This poll went exactly how it should have-with Beez and Coatesvillain running away with 1 and 2. I think as posters we should give credit where credit is due and fully acknowledge these two as the best posters on this forum and giving this forum a lot of activity. Us optimists may disagree with them often, but we can always give them credit for having a great deal of logic and hoops knowledge behind all of their opinions. Big ups to both of them.


 :cheers:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

The Effin One said:


> This poll went exactly how it should have-with Beez and Coatesvillain running away with 1 and 2. I think as posters we should give credit where credit is due and fully acknowledge these two as the best posters on this forum and giving this forum a lot of activity. Us optimists may disagree with them often, but we can always give them credit for having a great deal of logic and hoops knowledge behind all of their opinions. Big ups to both of them.



TRUE THAT!!!


----------

